# Looking out the Window



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

How many times on a day on average do you find your self staring out of your window at your lawn? Also, on a scale of 1-10, how crazy does your wife/significant other think you are for doing it? :lol:

I'd say I look out my window around 10-12 times a day and my wife thinks I'm a 6 on the crazy scale (just because she's used to it now, it used to be a good 8.5) Ha!


----------

